# Finishing both sides at once?



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

I've looked through all my finishing books, and can't find the answer to this. When you finish something like a cutting board do you do both sides at the sane time, or do one side, let it dry, and then do the other?

If it's both at the same time, how do you prevent whatever is holding the piece off the table (eg. cones) from leaving marks?

Thanks!


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

I usually do them at the same time, well, probably 75% of the time anyway. I use Painter's Pyramids and they don't really leave much of a mark, though it does depend on what your applying for a finish.

You can do it however you want really, but with oils I like to hit both sides at once and as quick as possible, especially on wide panels. Oil can make wood move, and I have seen it slightly cup a wide panel when only one side was done and left to dry. That's one instance when I will always do both sides, at least for the first couple coats. Once you get the wood sealed, it's not so bad.

Some finishes, like sprayed urethanes, don't really lend themselves to being flipped very easily without messing up the finish, so those I do one side at a time. But I normally use Arm-R-Seal and Seal-A-Cell more than anything, and they can be handled a good bit and a quick wipe will hide handling marks.

As for cutting boards, I always use Arm-R-Seal or Seal-A-Cell, and like I mentioned, they can be handled without worry, and the pyramids don't leave much, if any, of a mark behind. Both of those products are food safe AFTER curing, so no worries about food contact. And they repel fluids and such (which often contain bacteria in food) better than salad bowl finish, mineral oil, beeswax, and most other typical food finishes as well.

Waterlox is another good finish for food surfaces, as it has great repelling qualities and is safe after curing.

Wayne


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

buktotruth said:


> I've looked through all my finishing books, and can't find the answer to this. When you finish something like a cutting board do you do both sides at the sane time, or do one side, let it dry, and then do the other?
> 
> If it's both at the same time, how do you prevent whatever is holding the piece off the table (eg. cones) from leaving marks?
> 
> Thanks!


Some items can get hung to be finished. For those that can't be, or propped up, then one side at a time is finished.












 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

NY pizza places put a little table looking thingy to keep the box off the pie. Inverted, it's a free painters pyramid, or $14 pyramid with a free pizza.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Brink said:


> or $14 pyramid with a free pizza.


:laughing:


----------



## RyanLincoln (Jun 25, 2011)

I think second option is better than first. When finishing both sides at once always finish one side, let it dry then do the other. But to save drying time you can coat the bottom and then immediately flip it over to finish the top.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

RyanLincoln said:


> I think second option is better than first. When finishing both sides at once always finish one side, let it dry then do the other. But to save drying time you can coat the bottom and then immediately flip it over to finish the top.


OK, go lay a good coat of oil on a nice wide panel and let it sit for 24 hours to dry and let me know how it looks.:thumbsup:

Been doing this awhile now, and trust me, you want to finish both sides as quickly as possible, especially with anything that adds moisture to the wood, such as oil finishes, dyes (both water and alcohol base), stains, shellac, etc. 

Some finishes, such as lacquer and urethanes, don't really soak into the wood and won't be such an issue. And like I said, they don't lend themselves to flipping.

When you set up an adverse moisture condition on one side of a panel and then allow it to dry, it will almost always cup. Drying wood pulls, and it doesn't matter if it's dye, shellac, stain or oil drying, or the natural moisture in the wood, it will pull and cup the majority of the time.

I got this tip from a very well known and highly respected finisher and woodworker, and I think after 30+ years of finishing he might know what he's talking about. 
And just to clarify, I asked after I had a panel cup from finishing only one side and leaving it to dry.

Anyway, what is your reasoning behind letting one side dry before finishing the other? How is that of benefit? 
I'm not being a smart guy either, if you know of some type of benefit, let me know. I have yet to see it cause anything but issues myself.

Wayne


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

As the old saying goes..."its all in the prep" applies in most cases.Part of that notion isn't soley about cleaning/sanding and other touchy feely's.Some of it has to do with equip.IOWs theres alot of "tricks" for lack of better term when it comes to fixturing and subsequent storage of things to be coated.

Soooooooo,its a rare case around here that the project dosen't get,"both sides" done in one shoot.And there may be two guns going at once......sm touch-up guns doing edges/moulds,difficult to reach areas.......with a big "hoser" gun waiting patiently to lay down big footage areas.

I understand how the industry has evolved into the "modern" era WRT furn/cabmet designs............uhhhh they're remarkably easier to "spray".Which is easier to hose a finish on......a cabmet with a FF or one without?Dentil mould?Multiple running moulds making up a cornice?.........Google Joe Binks.Look at the timeline.It don't take a genius to figure how we got to where we are WRT designs.

Gotta go rub one out,BW


----------

